# 2007 draft,...Oden and Dumbembert



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok say we win the lottery and draft Greg Oden

What happens to Sam and his ridiculous contract ???

Does greg back up Sam or the other way round ??

Will anyone take dalambert and give fair value in return ?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If the Sixers get Oden, Dalembert will most likely be moved. While he has a large contract, he's still valued around the league because he's a big.

As bad as he might be, he is without a doubt a top ten center in the league. So teams would give up something in return for him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Oden would start by default. Dalembert would be moved ASAP, but I'm willing to bet there will not be a center controversy.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

So in essence,drafting greg oden and immediatly inserting him into the starting line-up would be admitting that dalambert is a bust and not worth what he`s being paid ...right or wrong ??


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> So in essence,drafting greg oden and immediatly inserting him into the starting line-up would be admitting that dalambert is a bust and not worth what he`s being paid ...right or wrong ??


Dalembert isn't a bust he was a late first round pick that exceed expectations. Coming out of Seton Hall no one expected a damned thing from dude, he was raw and looked like he was going to be a washout. He just got a contract he had no business receiving. Only one who was really disputing that was Route I-76 and he switched names and routed.

Hypothetically Greg Oden getting the starting job from day one would simply mean that Oden is a better player.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Only one who was really disputing that was Route I-76 and he switched names and routed.



Thats onething i will say for you dude,you are at least a true sixers fan, 99% of this board are bored teenagers who live in canada or turkey or some **** and basically just support iverson 

Im glad they went with him


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im calling those guys out


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dalembert will be traded to a coach that can teach him.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Dalembert will be traded to a coach that can teach him.


I honestly dont think that coaching(or lack of) is dalamberts problem,i just dont think he has a good enough b-ball i.q,he`s` had various big men working with him behind the scenes and he just does`nt get it

A guy his size and playing the minutes he does should be pulling down 10-12 rebounds a game,instead he gets 6 or 7,he tries to block every single shot he sees,picks up ridiculous fouls early in the game(EVERY GAME) and is a non factor in 4th quarter(EVERY GAME) because of it 

He`s had far too long IMO and he just does`nt get it,sometimes you gotta bite the bullet and admit you ****ed up and move on,BK will never do that and thats why this team is a such a mess at the moment


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> I honestly dont think that coaching(or lack of) is dalamberts problem,i just dont think he has a good enough b-ball i.q,he`s` had various big men working with him behind the scenes and he just does`nt get it
> 
> A guy his size and playing the minutes he does should be pulling down 10-12 rebounds a game,instead he gets 6 or 7,he tries to block every single shot he sees,picks up ridiculous fouls early in the game(EVERY GAME) and is a non factor in 4th quarter(EVERY GAME) because of it
> 
> He`s had far too long IMO and he just does`nt get it,sometimes you gotta bite the bullet and admit you ****ed up and move on,BK will never do that and thats why this team is a such a mess at the moment


Yeah, this is something I've said for years. He is what he is. I bet if Moses could grow hair on his head, he would just to pull it out in frustration after dealing with Dalembert.

I think his mentality on offense is what is disgusting to me. Someone must've gone up to him and told him he can play like KG, and he's believing it. He's handling, pump faking and shooting jumpers.. "For who, for what?" (c) Ricky Watters.

I mean sometimes you have to take it as a loss, he's just not a smart person.

Like I said though, it's a good thing he's still young and is a big so he still has value around the league. And there are people who will believe that they will be able to solve his problems on the court.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Dalembert may never be an all-star but he could be a better player if he were motivated to be so. I think a team like the Spurs would be beneficial for him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the sixers would look to trade dalembert and seem what they could get for him. if they couldn't get what they wanted they would keep him as a good backup to oden and probably try to find a way to get them some minutes on the court together.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Oden could never co-exist with a center of the IQ (or lack there of) of Dalembert.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

i think philly has bigger things to worry about than dalembert...such as, first drafting Oden ...because from all the artcles i've read the kid likes school..and doesnt plan on leaving....the topic should be changed to "what if we dont get oden "...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> i think philly has bigger things to worry about than dalembert...such as, first drafting Oden ...because from all the artcles i've read the kid likes school..and doesnt plan on leaving....the topic should be changed to "what if we dont get oden "...


If we don't get open, then we get whoever King thinks is the second best player.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Oden is leaving!!! When you read any of his comments concerning the draft it always leans strongly towards going to the NBA next year. 

Grant Wahl and everyone else who is speculating that he is going to stay is stupid. He will be the number 1 player taken in 07. 

The better question is will we get lucky enough to take him and if we don't who do we take next? 

I don't like Durant but Brandan Wright plays the same position as CWebb. I just hope we don't take Noah.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gtown07 said:


> Oden is leaving!!! When you read any of his comments concerning the draft it always leans strongly towards going to the NBA next year.
> 
> Grant Wahl and everyone else who is speculating that he is going to stay is stupid. He will be the number 1 player taken in 07.
> 
> ...


So? Webber isn't in the future anyways.

And I think Oden will be in the draft. There's no point staying if you're projected to be a #1 pick. Unless he pulls a Martynas Andrekivicius, and I doubt that would happen.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

If we dont get oden then i`d take chase budinger,he`s a great shooter and has a high basketball i.q,just the sort of player to improve with time


----------



## flawless` (Oct 23, 2006)

i think dalembert is better suited coming off the bench,and they shouldve never tried to make him their starting center,i dont really think he is a bust,more like just a bench player,i dont think he would look as bad if we had someone else starting and him as the backup.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I think they should move Dalembert too. I thought Sammy was gonna be a productive big man (10pts 10rebs) when he was young and I supported the **** out of him even defended him in threads when people bashed him. Now he just pisses me the hell off. If we get oden.....Holla atcha Sam!!!!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Greg Oden pretty much has to come out this summer. 

Let me say this. As a freshman Durant is scoring 21.5 ppg 10.3 rebounds 2.1 blocks. 47% FG 35% 3point 83% FT as a freshman

Durant is flying under the radar big time. There is no question who the top two picks are going to be this summer. Its Oden and Durant. I really like Brendan Wright, but he is going number 3. All three players are easily worthy of a number one pick. Nobody else that could come out this year has the potiental ceiling and ability of those three. Regardless there are a lot of excellent players that will come out. 

This is why by the trading deadline you need to move Andre Miller. If I was the 76ers I'd make a move to make sure I had my 07 pick, plus another 07 pick that will be in the lotto (if thats possible).

As good as Greg Oden is. It might not be so bad to the be the number two pick and take a 6'10 g/f in Durant. Even if Oden does turn out to be as good as David Robinson (and he will). 

Let me say this about Durant. Some analysts say he reminds them of KG and some of Tmac. So I say he is a combo of KG and Tmac. What team wouldnt want a healthy combo of those two guys. Durant (if he continues to work hard and stay healthy) Id go to vegas and bet on him being a future hall of famer. Seriously, Ive been watching this guy. 

If the 6ers featured a team of Durant & AI2 next season. I think that could be a fast turnaround. In a couple years when Durant gets fimiliar with the league. I think if you put solid players around him. You will contend every year.

If you can work out a deal with a team that wants vets like say Boston or another team. You could land Thabeet, AL Horford, Bill Walker, or Daequan Cook.

Tank this season, and prosper for the next 10​


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

That's the plan.

The way Miller is playing now, we'll easily command a lottery pick. 

Phoenix has MARCUS BANKS as their PG for the future, he's a quality reserve, but not a starter.

Phoenix sends:Marcus Banks, Raja Bell, Eddie House (Atlanta 07 pick) 

Philadelphia sends: Andre Miller, Kevin Ollie.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Phoenix sends:Marcus Banks, Raja Bell, Eddie House (Atlanta 07 pick)
> 
> Philadelphia sends: Andre Miller, Kevin Ollie.



ridiculous,

phoenix are`nt doing that deal in a million years

they give up 2 good bench players,a scrub and a definite lottery pick in a stacked draft for andre miller and a scrub

why the hell would they do that ??

Miller would just ride the pine behind nash and ollie would probly be waived/bought out

And the sixers give up both their starting and backup PG`S for marcus Banks


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The funniest thing about that trade offer he made is that Eddie House is on the Nets.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> The funniest thing about that trade offer he made is that Eddie House is on the Nets.


yeah i did notice that ... LOL


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

with all the jermaine o`neal speculation i had to look at the possibilities and this what i would do 

sam dumberbert,joe smith and a pick(1st rd from dallas) for jermaine o`neal

OR

sam dumberbert,joe smith and willie green for jermaine o`neal and david harrison

Both deals are sketchy but with a high draft pick theres bound to be a PF/C available,so taking durant,wright, etc would`nt be so bad with jermaine at C,even getting oden and playing jermaine at PF would be an option


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Because Nash is like 34 and the Suns would want an able PG to play the position. Andre Miller has shown us time and time again he can penertrate and shoot the basketball.

The Suns want/need those type of players, on their basketball team. We want young, energentic basketball players. 

Andre Miller fits, only an idiot couldn't see that.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Andre Miller fits, only an idiot couldn't see that.



Sure thing Kid 

Andre Miller is the definition of a half court PG,he`s 30yo and likes to set up ,what makes you think he`ll fancy running 100mph up and down the court with the suns AND that the suns are planning on benching/replacing nash anytime soon???

if nash plays for 2 more seasons then what is miller gonna do ?? sit on the bench for 2 years and then become a 32yo nash replacement ??

If phoenix had any intentions of replacing nash then they`d look for youth ...oh wait ..they already have it in marcus banks !!! 

Your trade is appalling,makes no sense and you need to stop calling people who actually have a clue about basketball "idiots"


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> Sure thing Kid
> 
> Andre Miller is the definition of a half court PG,he`s 30yo and likes to set up ,what makes you think he`ll fancy running 100mph up and down the court with the suns AND that the suns are planning on benching/replacing nash anytime soon???
> 
> ...



Sixerfanforlife :rocket: www.starbury.com :lol:

Officially Ethered


----------

